

Hey Twitter, buy Embedly - screeley
http://sachin.posterous.com/embedly-parrotfish-extension

======
blehn
A bit off topic, but it's nice to see someone advocating experience over
pageviews!

An example of what not to do: I've been using svpply.com lately, and they
recently changed the site so that the products in the "stream" aren't linked
directly to the source. You have to click through to a detail page, and then
click a link to the source. Totally killed the site for me.

------
calbear81
I think this is a natural extension from the content integration already on
Twitter in the slide-out panel when there's a link to a supported pic/video
hosting service like twitpic or Instagram. It does present some challenges
such as:

1) Does twitter have the right to reproduce, even in a preview form, on their
website. Sites like the NYTimes and other services with a paywall have a
variety of distribution agreements on who can or can't see the content, would
Twitter have to strike a similar deal?

2) A cottage industry of twitter/social-media analytics services rely on link
shorteners and URL tagging to help clients/businesses track the engagement
with their post and how many users get to their site. If the content is being
consumed on Twitter, would you still be able to track it and more importantly,
does it have the same value?

3) The site loses the pageview and may rely heavily on advertising to support
the content.

------
StavrosK
I use this for www.yourpane.com (to show links your friends sent you in a
pane), and it works fantastically well. No more having to open five youtube
windows to view five links, you just watch them on one page.

------
bluelu
Just a question:

Instead of buying, what stops somebody from submitting an url for each of
emebed.ly's supported service, grabbing and analyzing the results, and then
offering or using the same service?

~~~
tboetig
Lawyers

